# Java Turtle Schneeflocke



## forsti222 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich muss in Java mit Turtle eine Schneeflocke rekursiv erstellen.
Nur mit Schleifen wäre es kein Problem für mich
Bis jetzt zeichnet es nur mal die Schneeflocke mit 6 Armen. An diesen 6 Armen sollen jeweils wieder 3 Arme dran die nur noch 40% der Länge haben und an diese wieder und das ewig so weiter je nachdem welche Tiefe man einstellt. Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, wie kann ich an jeden Arm rekursiv etwas anhängen? 
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Snowflock extends Applet
{ 
  public void paint(Graphics g)
  {
	  Turtle.setPos(150,120);
    zeichne();
  }

  void zeichne()
  {
    Turtle.left(90);
    baum(1, 100,6);
    Turtle.showGraphics("Turtle-Demo");
  } // zeichne

  void baum(int stufe, double laenge,int arme)
  {
	  //Turtle.forward(laenge);
     if (stufe<4)
          {
    	 for(int i=0;i<arme;i++)
    	 {
    		 Turtle.setColor(Color.RED);
    		Turtle.forward(laenge);
   		  	Turtle.forward(-laenge);
   		  	Turtle.left(60);
    	 }
    	 baum(stufe+1,laenge*0.40,3);
          }
  }

} // class BinBaum
```


----------



## HonniCilest (21. Januar 2011)

Das erinnert mich an ein CodingQuiz, was wir mal hatten.

http://www.tutorials.de/archiv/344104-quiz-9-zeichenbegabte-schildkroeten.html

Eventuell findest du hier etwas Anregung:

http://www.tutorials.de/archiv/index2.html

Edit: Was ich damit sagen will, rekursiv zu zeichnen ist schwierig, aber du könntest dir deinen zu zeichnenden Pfad rekursiv zusammenbauen und diesen dann linear zeichnen.


----------



## forsti222 (30. Januar 2011)

Das Problem is die Aufgabe lautet mit Rekursion und in einem Durch ohne absetzen des Pinsels !

Hat noch wer eine Idee


----------

